# Angeln in der Türkei



## Baloo (6. Februar 2006)

Hallo Leute, kann mir einer von euch eventuell helfen?? #h 


Ich fliege Ende des Monats in die Türkei und überlege ;+ ob ich vielleicht etwas an Angelzeug einstecken soll. Hat jemand Erfahrung, ob und unter welchen Vorraussetzungen man dort Angeln kann? #c Auch für Tips, die die benötigte Ausrüstung und Köder angeht wäre ich euch sehr dankbar.
Ich bin in der nähe von Antalya.

schöne Grüße, Baloo |wavey:


----------



## ralle (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ups  das ist wohl ins  ganz falsche Forum gerutscht !!

Ich schiebs mal etwas weiter !


----------



## mj23 (7. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo,

also ich angel jedes Jahr in der Türkei.
Seit ca. 2 Jahren muss man dort auch einen Angelschein haben. Soweit ich informiert bin bekommen aber nur türkische Staatsbürger und in der Türkei dauerhaft lebende Ausländer diesen Schein.
Ich habe auch keinen.

Ich wurde noch nie kontrolliert. Ich kenne ziemlich viele Leute dort, von denen wurde auch keiner kontrolliert.

Ich habe letzte Woche mit einem Freund drüber gesprochen über dieses Thema. Er meinte, wozu ich das denn bräuchte, wird eh nicht kontrolliert.

Also ich werde weiterhin in der Türkei angeln. Mein Angelurlaub steht auch schon (letzte April Woche).

So kommen wir nun zu den Fischen:
Also Meeräschen (tr. - Kefal) gibt es überall an der Küste der Türkei, sei es in Istanbul oder Antalya. Am besten zu fangen mit Brot an der Oberfläche. Kann sehr frustrierend sein 
Ein weiterer interessanter Angelfisch, den man eigentlich überall an der türkischen Küste antrifft, ist der Wolfsbarsch (tr. - Levrek). Mit Köderfisch oder Spinnern. Wird in der Türkei bevorzugt in der Nacht beangelt.

Falls Du die Möglichkeit hast dort mit 'nem Boot raus zu fahren, kannst du Makrelen, Bonitos und Greater Amberjacks fangen.

Ich bin Ende April auch in der nähe von Antalya in Adrasan. Liegt ca. 90km südlich von Antalya. Dort werden Angeltouren angeboten auf Greater Amberjacks. Im August wurde sogar ein Blue Marlin gefangen (nicht so groß).

Hier mal der Link zu dem Anbieter in Adrasan mit Fotos, leider nur in türkisch:
http://www.adrasan-active-diving.com/foto.html

Nachdem ich nun "so viel" geschrieben habe, erwarte ich natürlich einen Bericht nach Deinem Urlaub!

Gruß
mj23


----------



## Marlin1 (8. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo,

also nehmts mir nicht übel, vieleicht ein Spearfish oder ein
kleiner Broadbill, aber Blue Marlin gibt es im Mittelmeer garantiert
nicht. Weder groß noch klein.
Ansonsten kannst du aber im Mittelmeer doch noch einiges,
auch an grossen Fischen fangen, was gar nicht so bekannt ist !

Gruß
Marlin


----------



## mj23 (9. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hier der Link zu den Fotos vom Fisch. Wird auf deren Seite als Blue Marlin bezeichnet, also gehe mal davon aus, das es einer ist.

http://www.adrasan-active-diving.com/album/Marlin/index.html

Habe mir die Bilder mal genauer angeschaut. Scheint sich um einen White Marlin zu handeln, wegen der abgerundeten Rückenflosse. Habe mit anderen Bildern verglichen.


----------



## Marlin1 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Tut mir leid mj23,

wie ich mir schon dachte, *definitiv kein Marlin*. 

Ganz klar ein Mediteran Spearfish. Aber gar kein kleiner.

IGFA Rekord dafür glaube ich 38 KG, da ist das schon ein
schöner Brocken.
Nichts für ungut, aber außer Spearfish und Broadbill gibts nichts
mit Schwert in Türkischen Gewässern.

Gruß
Marlin

Big ones only


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

das aber geil die am koffer zu fangen!lol !wo isn der untershcied zwischen den ganzen sorten?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Jupp, ist kein Marlin sondern ein Speerfisch. Teilweise werden bis zu vier Arten unterschieden. Der Rekord des im (westlichen) Mittelmeer verbreitet Mediteran Spearfish (Tetrapturus belone) wurde im Juni 1980 aufgestellt. Joseph Larkin konnte einen 90lb 13 oz (41,20 Kg) schweren Fisch landen.

@drogba
Unterschieden wird zwischen Shortbill, Kurzschwert (Tetrapturus angustirostris) und Longbill, Langschwert (Tetrapturus pfluegeri), sowie dem oben genannten Mediteran, Mittelmeersperafish. 
Daneben wird teilweise noch der Rundschwert-Speerfisch (Tetrapturus georgei) als eigene Art anerkannt. Die IGFA unterscheidet nur die ersten drei Arten.


----------



## mj23 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Okay gebe mich geschlagen


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



			
				mj23 schrieb:
			
		

> Okay gebe mich geschlagen



Du brauchst Dich nicht zu schämen! Ich zitiere Marc Richard: 





> Generell zeigen Speerfische viele Merkmale des weißen und gestreiften Marlins.



Bist also in guter Gesellschaft. :q :q :q


----------



## Marlin1 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Oooooocccchhhhhh nnnnööööö mj23,

keiner wollte dich schlagen. |supergri |supergri |supergri 

Hallo Sailfisch,

du hast ja immer alles zur Hand, Respekt !! #6 

und den Marc Ricard schon so gut verinnerlicht !!:q :q 

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 16 Tage)


----------



## drogba (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

und der blue marlin oder so ist der grösste dann von allen?;+


----------



## mj23 (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

In einem Punkt sind wir uns doch von vornherein einig, es ist ein schöner Fisch!

Ich habe mal web geschaut und nix zum Mediteran Spearfishgefunden. Ich würde gerne die türkischen Kollegen aufklären. Habt ihr 'ne Seite parat?


----------



## Sailfisch (13. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



			
				drogba schrieb:
			
		

> und der blue marlin oder so ist der grösste dann von allen?;+



Grob gesagt ja!
Es gibt aber auch noch den Black Marlin, der IGFA-Rekord liegt bei 1560 lb (707 Kg). Beim Blauen wird zwischen atlantischem 1402 lb (636 Kg) und dem pazifischem 1376 lb (624 Kg) unterschieden. Weißer Marlin 181 lb (82,5 Kg) und Gestreifter Marlin 494 lb (224 Kg) sind erheblich kleiner. 

Schließlich gibt es dann noch Sailfshs (Segelfisch) und Broadbills (Schwertfisch), um die Billfishs (Schwertträger) komplett zu machen.

@mj23
Hab auch schon geschaut, finde aber auch nichts.


----------



## mj23 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

habe folgenden link gefunden:
http://fishbase.sinica.edu.tw/summary/SpeciesSummary.php?id=1823

meint ihr ich sollte die betreiber der website anschreiben, damit sie das richtig stellen? ich will nicht auf klugsch..ßer machen.


----------



## Sailfisch (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Denke Du solltest die Kollegen mal aufklären, insbesondere weil der Fang dadurch ja nicht gerniggeschätzt wird, vielmehr ist der Fang eines solchen Spearfish höchst selten und daher m.E. höher einzuschätzen als der eines Marlins.


----------



## Marlin1 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ach, ich weiß nicht,

laß es lieber, damit machst du dir keine Freunde.

Gruß
Marlin

(noch 13 Tage)


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ich denke mal vor Antalya wäre es garnicht so schlecht, da dort der Unterseeboden recht schnell abfällt, was eigentlich immer gut ist.
Mußt Dir mal mit Google Earth anschauen, direkt vor Antalya fällt der Boden schnell ab, eine tiefe Rinne richtung Süden. Jetzt kommt es nur auf die Jahreszeit und nen guten Skipper drauff an würde ich mal meinen.


----------



## Big Fins (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ui, hab gerade auf der Seite von den türkischen Angelfreunden was gesehen. Die haben dort waschechte Amberjack gefangen !?!
Also mit verlaub verlinke ich mal das eine Bild




Ist wie gesagt von der HP www.deepfishing.com
Das es ein Amberjack ist steht außer Frage, siehe hier http://www.plat.co.jp/english/fisherman/fish.htm
geil


----------



## mj23 (15. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

genau wegen den amberjacks bin ich ende april bei den leuten dort. schon alles geplant. werde mind. zwei ausfahrten mit denen machen. ich freu mich schon tierisch.

eine woche nur angeln.
morgens aufstehen frühstücken und zum strand/felsen wolfsbarsche angeln.
zwischendurch mal vielleicht selber ins meer springen.
dann irgendwann mittagessen und ohne viel zeit zu verlieren gleich weiterangeln.
abends wird natürlich ein lagerfeuer gemacht, während sich natürlich eine montage im wasser befindet. als abendessen gibt es dann hoffentlich den am morgen oder mittag gefangenen wolfsbarsch |supergri 
an den anderen beiden tagen bin ich halt auf dem boot und werde auf die amberjacks schleppen. juhuuuuuuu.
ach ja bonitos (türkisch palamut) und hornhechte gibts da auch. die benutzen die dort als köder für die aj's.

und diesen fisch kann man dort auch fangen. türkicher name: akya, latain: lichia amia, engl.: leerfish
http://filaman.ifm-geomar.de/Photos/ThumbnailsSummary.php?ID=692


ein bericht werde ich natürlich für euch schreiben, versprochen!


----------



## Big Fins (16. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Schöne Sache, liegt ja quasi vor der Haustür das Revier und günstige Flüge mit Hotel gibts auch.
Auf den Fotos sieht das aus wie Palometta und zwar recht gute. Der aus der Mitte stammt aber aus dem Ebrodelta.
Fischt Du auch direkt bei Antalya oder bei Adrasan?
Bin sehr an Info's interessiert, kleines Fischerboot läßt sich charten für günstig Geld?


----------



## mj23 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

ich bin im april in adrasan.
ist wirklich günstig. 
flug: 200-250 euro
übernachtung 1 woche: ca. 150 euro
ich bin mit einem freund dort und wir werden für eine ganz tages tour pro kopf 40-50 euro zahlen. das geht finde ich.

ob man sich kleine boote mieten kann weiß ich nicht.

die gegend in adrasan verspricht auch einiges. kein massentourismus, liegt im naturschutzgebiet und es gibt dort jede menge antike sehenswürdigkeiten (die ich wegen angeln aber wohl nicht sehen werde|rolleyes ).


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Habs ganz übersehen, hast Du ja schon in Deinem ersten Posting geschrieben, daß die dort Amberjack fangen  .
Was für Gerät setzt Du denn da ein auf Amberjack?


----------



## mj23 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Gute Frage. Da es mein erstes Mal auf Aj's sein wird, werde ich mich das passende Gerät noch besorgen. Habe mich noch nicht damit beschäftigt, also kein Plan. Wird aber nix teures sein. Werde mich im April umschauen.
Die Angeln dort nur mit der Schnur (1,0mm) und Handschuh, also ohne Rute und Rolle. Da habe ich aber kein Bock drauf.


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Also in Fernost wird der Amberjack "gepilkt" was sich aber da jiggen nennt.
Gerät ist eine kurze Rute um die 1,50-1,70m. Dazu ne ne größere Rolle mit geringer Übersetzung.
Aber schleppen mit tieflaufenden Wobblern sollte auch etwas brauchbares an die Angel bringen. 
Sehr geeignet ist die Shimano Spheros 14000 in Verbindung mit einer 20-25kg Braided ( PowerPro oder Fireline ).
Die Spheros hat ne gute Bremse mit etwa 12kg, was für so eine relativ günstige Rolle ( ca 120,- ) sehr gut ist.
Ich hätte ja tierisch Bock mitzukommen, habe aber gerade 4 Wochen Urlaub gehabt :g .


----------



## mj23 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Danke für die Tipps. Werde ich mir mal notieren.#6


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo MJ23,

wenn du damit zurechtkommst, nimm besser eine Multirolle.
Die Amberjacks sind enorm starke Fische, die haben schon viele
Stationärrollen auf dem Gewissen. |supergri |supergri 
Aber da hast du was interessantes vor, erzähle doch mal wies war,
wenn du zurück bist ! ;+ ;+  Würde mich echt interessieren.

Gruß
Marlin
(noch 11 Tage)


----------



## mj23 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Wird denke ich auch 'ne Multi sein, habe schon gehört, daß die Aj's power haben.
Klar werde ich, dann einen kleinen Bericht mit Fotos verfassen. Aber ist ja noch so lange hin 

Schnur, geflochten oder mono?


----------



## Big Fins (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Etwas sehr pauschal Deine Aussage oder? Entschulge wenn ich Dein Posting aufgreife, hast Du mal den Link oben aufgemacht?
Da werden Amberjack von 50-60kg mit Statio's gefangen.
Dogtoothtuna sind mit Statio's auch kein Prob.
Was meistens zerbricht sind die Ruten, es sei denn man benutzt ungeeignete Statio-Rollen von Silstar und Co.
Es kommt eben nur drauff an was man für Gerät verwendet bzw wie hochwertig es ist. Aber ich stimm Dir zu, auch Multies sind geeignet, wenn man mit ihnen umgehen kann #6. Mit ner Mitchell Nautil würd ich mich auch nicht da an die Burschen wagen, hier heißt es Shimano oder Daiwa in groß.


----------



## drogba (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

das hand angeln ist doch das geilste !


----------



## Marlin1 (17. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Plaa,

bauartbedingt, sind Multirollen Stationärrollen bei hoher
Belastung immer überlegen.
Glaube mir, bei mir haben sich auch schon sehr teure Stationärrollen
zerlegt, wenn der Fisch schnell genug war.

Drogba,
recht hast du, aber schau dir hinterher lieber nicht deine Hände an.
Übrigens, nur Weicheier benutzen Handschuhe !!!#6 #6  

Gruß
Marlin
(Noch 11 Tage)


----------



## angelverrückter (25. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo

Es gibt einen Fluss in Antalya (Manavgat) mit Kristallklarem Wasser.Ich habe dort auch schon geangelt und viele grosse Karpfen gefangen.Also nimm auf
jeden Fall deine Ausrüstung mit es lohnt sich.Ob man einen Angelschein braucht?Ich brauchte keinen ist mir aber auch nicht bekannt das man einen
haben muss.

Grüße aus Köln Frank


----------



## mj23 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Muss man haben!
Aber kontrolliert wird so gut wie gar nicht!


----------



## murgtäler (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Guten Morgenn,
 ich habe bei meinem letzten Türkei Urlaub gesehen wie die Einheimischen- 
 Fischer mit Ihren Langleinen einen sehr großen Schwertfisch hatten u.
 Blau-Haie. Die Einheimischen fischen vom Strand aus,mit einer rolle mit  
 Schaumstoff umklebt,darauf sind sehr viele Haken angebracht,dann wird 
 das ganze mit Brot umwickelt und ins Wasser geworfen sollte ein Fisch
 angebissen haben springen sie ins Wasser und holen die Rolle mit Fisch raus.
 Viel Spaß im Urlaub
 murgtäler


----------



## mj23 (27. Februar 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Die von murqtäler beschrieben Methode wird in der Türkei als "Kibris" bezeichnet. Hauptsächlich fischt man dort so auf Meeräschen.
Obwohl ich Kibris ein wenig anders kenne. Auf eine Korkrolle (ca 8cm lang) wird Brot rumgeknetet. Um dieses Brot werden dann super viele Hakan verteilt und eingebettet. Das ganze wird dann ausgeworfen. Ist ein Fisch dran so wird das ganze einfach per Hand (nix mit Rute) reingezogen. Also ins Wasser springen habe ich niemanden gesehen.
Also falls jemand diese Methode dort ausprobieren möchte, einfach dort zum Angelhändler gehen und eine "Kibris" kaufen  vbmenu_register("postmenu_1060302", true);


----------



## can (7. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Baloo,
Falls du dich noch in Antalya befindest kannst mich telefonisch ja mal versuchen zu erreichen.Und wenns klappt nehm ich dich mal mit zum schleppfischen.00905337299455 hier kannst du mich erreichen..bis dann


----------



## mj23 (11. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

So um die Sache mit der Angelerlaubnis für die Türkei aufzuklären.
Ich habe das entsprechende Amt per e-Mail gefragt, zu meiner Verwunderung, habe ich sogar eine Antwort bekommen. Für nicht Türken kostet der Schein, welcher eine Gültigkeit von 2 Jahren hat, 150YTL (entspricht 85-90 euro).

Ganz schön happig. Wenn ich jetzt wüsste, wie hoch die Strafen sind, würde ich ja mal gegenrechnen 

Nächste Woche Samstag fliege ich und bin nun am grübeln, ob ich mir den Schein holen soll... Kann mich nicht so richtig motivieren die türkische Bürokratie kennenzulernen, wohingegen ich die türkische Justiz nun gar nicht kennenlernen möchte 
Werde mir den Schein wohl holen, zumal ich eigentlich jedes Jahr in der Türkei bin.

update:
Soeben habe ich eine Mail von dem Tour Anbieter in Adrasan erhalten. Er hat sich vor 2 Wochen ein Tourismus Angel Zertifkat (Turizm Amatör Balikcilik Belgesi) geholt. Jetzt dürfen Ausländer dort über ihn für eine Gebühr von 50 YTL angeln.
Also, wen ein Angeltouren Anbieter so einen Zertifikat hat kostet uns der Spaß nur 50 YTL. Hat er keinen kostet es 150 YTL. Die teure Version ist allerdings auch 2 Jahre gültig.


----------



## Joachim (21. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Kollegen,

ich fliege am 6.09.06 in die Türkei nach Belek nahe Antalya.
Bisher habe ich nur gelesen, dass es im  Meer  Hornhechte,
Wolfsbarsch und Meeräschen geben soll.  Würde  mir  auch
vollkommen genügen auf diese zu angeln. Mein Freund  war
schon mal in der Ecke und hat mir berichtet, dass die beste
Zeit am frühen Morgen 5.00 Uhr (Strand !) und in der Nacht
dafür ist. Gibt es um Belek rum eine Art Steilküste ??
Ich bin ein sogenannter Spinnfischer und würde gerne auf
die genannten Arten mit meiner Rute + Kunstköder losziehen.
Hab auch schon den Tipp mit lebendigem Köderfisch bekom-
men, liegt mir aber nicht. 

Was könnt Ihr mir zu der Ecke ( Strand / Bucht ) von Belek 
in Punkto Fische / Vorkommen / beste Angelmonat/e / beste
Tageszeit und Kunstköder ( Art/Farben ) dafür aus eurer Er-
fahrung sagen.?? 
Wie sollte das optimale WG meiner Spinnrute sein, bzw.wie 
sollte meine Ausrüstung zusammengestellt sein, um auch was
zu fangen, sofern es dort um diese Jahreszeit überhaupt die-
se zuvor genannten Fische in Strandnähe hat. Auf Köderfische
so um die 10 cm wie es Sie überall gibt, bin ich nicht aus.!! 
Bin für jeden ernstgemeinten Tipp dankbar.!!

Was meint Ihr zu den Angeboten in Antalya mit dem Boot 
für ca. 50,- € glaube ich, zum fischen auf das Meer hinaus
zu fahren. Nepp, oder ist das Geld in Angeln und auch Fang-
en gut angelegt.?? Habt Ihr hierzu Erfahrungen, bzw. Adres-
sen seriöser Anbieter, denn schwarze Schafe gibt es immer
und überall.

Joachim


----------



## Joachim (21. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi can,

ich lese gerade deinen Bericht im Anglerboard zum Thema angeln in und 
um Antalya. Ich fliege am 6.09.06 für 10 Tage nach Belek mit meiner Fa-
milie.
Im Forum habe ich gelesen dass es bei euch neben Wolfsbarschen, auch 
Hornhechte und Meeräschen geben soll. Ich bin am überlegen, ob ich mei-
ne Spinnrute und ein paar Kunstköder mitnehme.?? 
Ein Freund berichtete mir, dass er Morgens um 5.00 Uhr Fische am Stand
mit der Angel gefangen hat. Was kannst du mir zum Monat September und
die Bucht von Belek in Punkto Fische und wenn vorhanden beste Fangzeit,
Methode und Köder sagen. Gibt es (falls ich ich mal für ein paar Stunden
loseisen kann ) in der Nähe eine gute Adresse ( Erfahrung im Angeln ! ) mit dem man auch mal ( bezahlbar ) auf das Meer hinaus mitfahren kann.??

Danke im voraus für deine Rückantwort

Joachim


----------



## Hanselle 007 (22. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

ne in der türkei müsste ich nicht unbedingt Angeln gehen dann kann ich mir doch auch hir einen döner Kaufen und muss nicht unbedingt zur Türkei fliegen und die Angel da ausschmeissen damit ich da an der angel auch einen Döner hängen habe........*GRINS*


----------



## can (22. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Joachim,Belek ist kein guter Ort zum fischen.Auch wirst du weit drausen keinen felsigen Untergrund finden habe auch eben auf der Karte nachgeschaut nur Sand bei Tiefen von 10-300 mt.Zur Jahreszeit ab August bis Ende November wirst du beim Schleppfischen sehr erfolgreich sein.Kannst dich ja bei mir mal melden habe zwar kein finanzielles Interresse aber wenn wir uns den Sprit teilen würde ich nicht nein sagen.Eher würde ich dir den Westlichen Teil von Antalya emphehlen wo ich eigentlich immer fischen gehe.Bis dahin kann ich dir ja einige Tipps geben bis Dann
Can

Noch etwas an  Hanselle007enke du meldest dich besser im Döner Forum


----------



## Joachim (22. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hall can,

danke für deine schnelle Antwort und natürlich auch für  dein
Angebot. Das mit dem Sprit ist überhaupt keine Frage,  wenn
wir es mal einrichten können, gemeinsam  zum  schleppen  zu
fahren. Das mit der Kostenteilung (Fahrt/Sprit) ist eine Selbst-
verständlichkeit für mich.! 
Wird ohnehin nur einmal möglich sein ( leider  ), denn sonst
wird meine Frau vermutlich den Aufstand proben.Wir haben ja
noch etwas Zeit und für Tipps bin ich immer offen.


----------



## can (22. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Klar doch  denke nicht das es beim einenmal bleibt,kommt immer auf den Fang an..Belek ist bis zur Marina 40 km und zur Innenstadt Antalya 25 km.Also kein problem mit dem hin und her.Eigenlich braeuchte ich auch einige infos übers Pilkern was uns hier vielleicht nicht fremd aber nicht sehr bevorzugt wird ich selber bevorzuge mehr extreme tiefen 300mt-700mt und Schleppfischen.Bin ausgestattet mit 5 mt nothstar boot 50 ps four stroke motor downrigger gps fischfinder und und und habe eigentlich alles was nötig ist..bis dann viele Grüsse 
Can


----------



## AalNils (23. April 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



			
				Hanselle 007 schrieb:
			
		

> ne in der türkei müsste ich nicht unbedingt Angeln gehen dann kann ich mir doch auch hir einen döner Kaufen und muss nicht unbedingt zur Türkei fliegen und die Angel da ausschmeissen damit ich da an der angel auch einen Döner hängen habe........*GRINS*


 
|sagnix |peinlich


----------



## Joachim (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo can,

was geht bei euch momentan in Antalya. Gibt es bei euch wirklich
Wolfsbarsche und Hornhechte, oder ist das nur Gerede von Angel-
kollegen.? Was sind denn die besten Tageszeiten Anfang Septem-
ber zum schleppen und auf welche Fische angelst du dabei.??
Leider ist es noch eine Weile bis zu meinem Urlaub. Ich hoffe dass
es mit der Ausfahrt mit dir mal zeitlich klappt. Ich werde mich auf
jeden Fall hier im Forum rechtzeitg mit dir in Verbindung setzen, 
bevor ich mit meiner Familie nach Antalya fliege.

Joachim


----------



## can (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Joachim,die besten Tageszeiten fürs schleppen sind  morgens 7.00-11.00 und abends 17.00 bis es dunkel ist aber tagsüber beforzuge ich mehr Grundfischen.Leider weiss ich nicht wie die Fische bei euch genannt werden aber was du gehört hast stimmt.Schwertfisch bonito dolphin barakuda thun gibt es alles.Ich gebe dir mal einen link wo du gucken kannst was es im Östlichen mittelmeer alles gibt http://www.balikta.com/index2.htm http://www.denizce.com/dbalik.asp  .Denke schon das wir es zeitlich einraeumen können.Bis Dann
Can


----------



## Multi-Chris 66 (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Can
Coole Seiten hast Du da reingestellt.:m 
Nur kann ich kein Türkisch.#c 
Schade!

Gruß Christian|wavey:


----------



## Joachim (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Bin ich besser dran. Ich habe einen türkischen Mitarbeiter
in meiner Abteilung, der mir das problemlos übersetzen kann.
Danke mal im voraus für deine schnelle Antwort can. Werde
mir die Seite mal übersetzen lassen. Ich melde mich wegen
unserem Treffen auf jeden Fall spätestens Ende August bei
dir.

Joachim


----------



## can (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

[Hi Christian,muss ja nicht immer "Deutsche Sprache schwere Sprache heissen" zum Glück behersche ich sie ja einigermasen.Ciao bis dene #h #6 



quote=Multi-Chris 66]Hallo Can
Coole Seiten hast Du da reingestellt.:m 
Nur kann ich kein Türkisch.#c 
Schade!

Gruß Christian|wavey:[/quote]


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (1. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Zusammen,

Fahre auch ende August nach Karaburun (zw. Side u. Alanya) in eine AI-Anlage.
Überlege meine Reise-Spinnrute und ein paar Meerforellenblinker einzupacken um in den frühen Morgenstunden, wenn alle Gäste noch schlafen, es vom Hotelbootssteg zu probieren.

Hat das einer schon probiert? Wie wars?

Würde gerne wissen, wie das Fischvorkommen ist. Ist garantiert mit Fisch zu rechnen, oder sind es einzelne Glücksfänge?
Was schreiben den die Kollegen in den türkischen Foren, wie oft Sie massige Räuber an den Haken bekommen? 
Hab leider kein Übersetzer. 

Aus dem Netz konnte ich nur entnehmen, daß es theoretisch viele Fischarten im östl. Mittelmeer gibt. Der Bestand wurde aber durch Jahrzente der Dinamit-Fischerei im türkisch/griechischen Raum sehr beeintrechtigt.


----------



## mj23 (7. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Also ich würde sagen, daß Du Chancen hast Hornhechte und Wolfsbarsch zu fangen.

War gerade bis Freitag in der Türkei. Konnte leider nur einmal Angeln fahren mit dem Boot. Wir wollten Makrelen fangen, jedoch konnten wir keinen Schwarm finden. So hatten wir am Ende der Tour eine Makrele, ohne Ende kleinskram (kein Ahnung wie die Fische heißen). Während der Rückfahrt habe ich einen blau/silbernen Snaps Blinker ins Wasser gelassen. Der hat mir dann noch einen Hornhecht gebracht.


----------



## can (22. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Versuche es mit einem der fischern mit dem boot zur zeit gibt es einiges was beim schleppen an den haken geht..


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (23. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Im Küstenbereich bei Karaburun soll es laut Bekannten, die dort waren keine Felsabschnitte geben. Ungünstig für Levrek/Wolfsbarsch. Also bin ich der Meinung, dass die Spinnrute zu Hause bleiben kann? 
Werde also versuchen jemanden zu finden, der uns zum Schleppen mit rausnimmt. 
Der oben erwähnte Bekannte erzählte, daß letztes Jahr im benachbarten Hotel vier Russen zum Angeln rausgefahren sind.: 
- 60$ pro Person für ca. 6 Std. 
- Start und Finisch mit dem Boot am Hotelstrand. 
- Fisch gefangen, allerdings weiss er nicht was und wie gross. 

Werde mich also Vorort umsehen. 
Falls einer da Tips bzw. Warnungen geben kann, bin ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (24. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Habe nun was zu dem Thema im web gefunden.

http://www.alanya-holidays.com/EatingCookingAndCatchingFish.htm


----------



## can (24. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi SPINNMASTER, denke schon das du vor Ort dich mit einigen Fischern einigen kannst nur sind es dann eben kleine Kutter aber macht ja nichts  Kannst dich ja mal übers Internet-cafe melden wenn du in Antalya bist..ich bin jeden sonntag fischen und wenn passt kannst ja mal mitkommen..
Viel Glück


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (24. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi can,

Vielen Dank für die Einladung. Antalya ist ca. 90min von Karaburun entfernt. Leider zu weit für mich. Ich werde es aus Alanya versuchen.

Kannst du vielleicht erzählen, was für Köder du auf welche Fische schleppen tust?

Ich habe mich etwas informiert, und würde gern folgende Fische Angeln:

Türkisch - Deutsch - Latain

*SARIKUYRUK -* Bernsteinmakrele - Seriola Dumerili
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48748&stc=1&d=1156434880 

*AKYA *- Gabelsmakrele - Lichia amia 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48749&stc=1&d=1156435018 

*LÜFER *- Blaubarsch - Pomatomus Saltator 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48750&stc=1&d=1156435101

*SARIAGIZ* - Umberfisch _- _Argyrosomus regius 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48751&stc=1&d=1156435274

*LEVREK *- Wolfsbarsch -Dicentrarhus Labrax 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/attachment.php?attachmentid=48752&stc=1&d=1156435366 

Allgemein gilt mein Interesse allen Sport-Fischen ab 50cm aufwärts.


----------



## can (25. August 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Karaburun gibt es auch richtung alanya ?? hmm dachte karaburun ist in bei izmir naja auch egal..
Sarıkuyruk = amberjack gibt es im moment ab 500 gr. bis 50 kg
ama besten mit kleinen bonitos oder hornhecht
 den Lüfer gibt es nicht im mittelmehr 
Levrek haelt sich mehr in gewaessern auf wo süsswasser ins Meer fliesst sind aber sehr schlaue Fische also am Ufer ist die idealste Selle
Akya ist, soweit ich informiert bin auch der Amberjack 
Den amberjack kennt man in der Türkei unter dem namen;Çıplak sarıkuyruk akya kuzu balığı..
Also wenn ich nicht mit lebenden fischen schleppe, dann ist meiner erfolgsfarbe bei lure's immer blau oder grün gelb tauchtiefen musst du selber ausprobieren mal an der oberflaeche mal 5-10 mt runter..
Wie gesagt zur zeit gibts ziemlich viele bonitos den amberjack und dolphins..werde morgen nacht auf markrelen und am sonntag morgen schleppen gehen..kann euch dann ja einige infos geben bis dann


----------



## SPINNMASTER MD (5. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Bin wieder zurück aus Karaburun, Türkei.
Genauer genommen aus dem Hotel-Resort Delphin Deluxe, denn wir in den 10 Tage nicht verlassen haben. Zu schön war es dort und zu wenig lockte uns all das, was ausserhalb lag.

Dank meiner lieben Freundin ist meine Travel-Spinnaurüstung zu Hause geblieben.

Am Hotel-Strand habe ich sofort ein Angebotsflyer von dem Verkäufer der Wasseratraktionen in die Hand gedrückt bekommen:

Meeres Angeln für 35€:
Von Morgens bis Mittag fährt man mit einem der kleinen lokalen Berufsfischern zur einer vorgelagerten Insel raus und Fischt mit einer Handspule gefüllt mit ca. 80-90er Schnur mit ca.70gr. Blei und vier Seitenarmen mit kleinen Stip-Hacken. 
Zielfische sollen dabei zw. 15 und 40cm groß sein und ein Paar können mitgennomen werden. Der Verkäufer hat auch die anschließende Zubereitung und gemeinsames Speisen am Strand angeboten.

Forellenangeln in einer Zuchtanlage für 55€
Ganztagesausflug an einen Gebirgsfluß. Dort hat man die Möglichkeit in einer Zuchtfarm kleine Forellen ca. 25cm mit der Rute zu angeln. Nebenbei kann man im Fluß baden und auf einem Floß Forellen und Spießfleisch speisen, was in dem Preis bereits mit allen Getränken inklusive ist. 

Ich habe dem netten Mann erklärt, daß mein Interesse nur Meeresfischen ab einer Grösse von 50cm gilt und dass ich nur mit einer Angelrute angeln möchte. Das war aber leider nicht in seinem Angebot.

Abends, während die Sonnen sich dem Horizont nahte, sah ich ein paar Einheimische, die vom Strand aus angelten. Einer hatte die beschriebene Handspule der andere eine Rute mit der selben Montage. Als Köder zogen die hauch dünne Hühnerfleisch-Stückchen auf die Stipphacken auf. Im Fangeimer schwammen bereits ca. 5 Fische zw. 10 und 20cm. Ein Baby-Akya war auch darunter.

Die Angler waren sehr nett und haben mich eingeladen mitzumachen. Aus Neugierde probierte ich ein paar Mal das Schleudern mit der Handspule aus.

Nach Alanya zum Fischerhafen bin ich nicht gefahren. Die Strandfischer sagten aber, daß wenn man grössere Fische fangen möchte, so muß man ca 2 km in die See hinausfahren. 

Mein persöhnliches Urteil zur Türkei als Angeurlaubsziel:
Sehr Schade daß es dort Umstände herrschen unter dessen kleine Baby-Fische vor hungrigen Menschen gefressen werden. Solange es so bleibt, wird es dort keine großen Fische in Menschennähe geben, trotz der großartigen Landschaft und den tollen Naturbedingungen.


----------



## can (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



SPINNMASTER MD schrieb:


> Bin wieder zurück aus Karaburun, Türkei.
> Genauer genommen aus dem Hotel-Resort Delphin Deluxe, denn wir in den 10 Tage nicht verlassen haben. Zu schön war es dort und zu wenig lockte uns all das, was ausserhalb lag.
> 
> Dank meiner lieben Freundin ist meine Travel-Spinnaurüstung zu Hause geblieben.
> ...


 
Dein persönliches Urteil über hungrige Menschen geht keinen was an !!! Soweit meine Deutschkenntnisse sind, wird gefressen für Tiere verwendet !!! Und wenn du keine Ahnung vom Fischen im Mittelmehr hast, dann wende dich an Leute die sich da auskennen. Mit den Paar Fischern die sich vieleicht nicht an die Regeln halten spricht man nicht das ganze Volk an . Hungrige Leute gibt es überall wie auch bei euch.
Can


----------



## Big Fins (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi Can,
sag mal wie schaut es da aus mit Amberjack, kannst Du was dazu schreiben?


----------



## stefanwitteborg (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

@can:|good: hast vollkommen Recht, gefressen sollte man nicht bei Menschen verwenden...

@spinnmaster MD: dann kannst Du auch nicht nach Italien fahren...da werden auch kleine Fische fritiert...

Andere Länder, andere Bräuche...

...wer sowas nicht mag, bleibt in Deutschland...


----------



## can (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*



plaa Sawai schrieb:


> Hi Can,
> sag mal wie schaut es da aus mit Amberjack, kannst Du was dazu schreiben?


Hi plaa Sawai, aslo die richtig grossen Brummer bis 50-60 kg fangen erst in 1-2 monaten an und als köder unbedingt kleine bonitos und hornhecht.Aber zur Zeit gibts zum schleppen kleine thuns bonitos in mengen war erst übers wochenende fischen setz mal 1-2 pics rein
bis dann


----------



## Big Fins (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

KLasse danke #6
Wird bei euch nicht gejiggt? Also mit den großen Stabpilkern, so wie bei den crazy Asiaten? Müßte eigentlich auch sehr erfolgreich sein. Welche Tiefen halten sich die Amberjack auf?


----------



## can (6. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Pilker sind bei uns nicht sehr bekannt und werden mehr an felsigen stellen benutzt. Ja ok ich akzeptiere schon das bei uns inzwischen sehr viel lehrgefischt ist aber zur richrigen Jahreszeit und richtigen Stelle hat man eigentlich immer Erfolg |rolleyes 
Auf Amberjack fischen mit wird im Schrittempo mit lebendfisch am Ufer in 1-15 meter Tiefe geschleppt..
Viele Grüsse
Can


----------



## getchyouzander (22. September 2006)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Grad zurück aus dem wunderschönen Side. (Hotel Semoris:k :m  im "Vorort")
Bei lauschigen ca. 29 Grad Wassertemperatur hab ich nur einmal versucht mich zum Manavgat-Fluss durchzuschlagen. Vom Titryemgöl See durch den Wald zu Fuss mit Glück eine kleine Stelle unbewachsenen Ufers gefunden. 5min gewobbelt=nix. 20 min auf Grund in Flussmitte mit Hühnerfleisch=nix. 10min am Ufer, selber Köder = 1 Biss, aber Hänger dann beim Anschlag. 
Als Beisszeit auf dicke Aale eigentlich anfing musste ich wieder zurück, sonst hätt ich mich im Wald ziemlich verlaufen. Bäume sind zwar nummeriert (kein Witz) aber ich war ja ohne Karte dort. Kriegen dann wohl die Reitgäste vom "Forellenhof" dort. Die sorgen auch für die vielen Weggabellungen zum verlaufen.|licht 
War der falsche Platz und leider keine Kohle für weitere Ausflüge mit Taxi die sicher Erfolg gebracht hätten.
Wenns mir möglich ist fahr ich nächstes Jahr nochmal, für 2 Wochen dann mit mehr Geld dabei.
Lizenz hatt ich keine, mit voller Ausrüstung hab ich in Manavgat mal einen Polizist nach dem Weg u. ä. gefragt, nachdem ER das Thema nicht angeschnitten hatt ich es dann schon gar nicht. 

Agenturen vor Ort haben im Angebot gehabt für jew. 35EUR: -angeln von einem Ponton o- ä. an mit Brot gefütterten Plätzen im Manavgat auf Kleinkarpfen und evtl. Forellen. Gedacht für Tourikiddies um erste Angelerfahrungen zu machen.
Und Ausfahrten auf See, wohl mehr Grund als Schleppfischen wie ich raushörte mit etwas besseren Chancen ein/mehrere Fische über 30 cm zu erwischen. Oder nen echten Überraschungsfang.

Konnts leider nicht testen das Geld sehr knapp und damit Hotelstrand angesagt war. Dort nur ca. 10 cm Barschartige gesehen.
Hafen hab ich auch nicht angetestet, denn zu weit entfernt. Der Meeräschen ich schon genug anderweitig gefangen und ich zu den Levreks/Wolfsbarschen immer widersprüchliche Auskünfte bekam.
Wie spricht man das eigentlich aus???


----------



## alaq (7. August 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hi can,
ich fliege Anfang September zum Segeln nach Marmaris und nehm selbstverständlich die Angeln mit. Beim Segeln schleppt man ja etwas flotter,so 6 bis 8 kn. Hast Du da Erfahrung mit Montagen bei der Geschwindigkeit?
Grüße alaq


----------



## Sina (29. November 2007)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Tach.Sorry.Will nur kurz was melden.In Bezug auf Angelerlaubniss.Eure Beiträge sind zwar etwas älter,aber ich kann evtl.noch jemand beruhigen.Es ist für Hobbyangler generell keine Erlaubniss ,Schein etz.nötig.Das gilt für alle öffentlichen Gewässer.(Seen,Flüsse usw)Garantie 100%.Hab ich Schriftlich.Wenn jemand noch Erfahrungen hat für die Gegend Cesme würde ich mich sehr freuen.Fliege am 27.12 dahin.Derweil Grüssle


----------



## Khaane (6. Januar 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Cesme sollte sehr gut gehen.

War vor Jahren mit einer Bootstour (Eselinseln/Monkey Island) raus und da schwammen Massen an Makrelen vor der Insel.

Hatte dummerweise keine Angel mit. 


In Cesme selbst hab ich mehrfach Abends vom Strand geangelt ohne wirklich großen Erfolg, wobei ich direkt am Stadtstrand (Sicak-Su/heiße Thermalquellen) geangelt hatte.

Konnte aber eine pfündige Dorade erbeuten, war schon nen Super-Grillfisch.

Gebissen hat er auf Muschelfleisch. Dort werden so längliche schwarze Muschel bei den Angelläden verkauft.

Wenn du dir ein ruhiges Plätzchen ohne Touristenströme aussucht, gibt sehr schöne Buchten mit Sicht nach Chios (in der Nähe vom Fährhafen) dann Abends auf Grund bzw. Spin angelst, solltest du Erfolg haben.

Gruß
Khanne


----------



## keilerkopf (10. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo werte Freunde des Angelns,
habe das, was hier unten jetzt kommt schon in dem "Angeln in der Türkei" Threat im "Angeln Weltweit"-Forum gepostet, ich schreibe das hier jetzt auch nochmal rein, da ich nicht weiß, wo eher mal reingeschaut wird.
                         Hallo werte Freunde des Angelns,
ich werde nächstes Jahr höchstwahrscheinlich Anfang Oktober (hängt von der Arbeit ab) nach Side fahren und dort 2 Wochen urlauben. Würde dort sehr gerne den Mittelmeerfischen nachstellen, mindestens einen Tag auf dem Boot und abends mit der Spinnrute ab und an.
 Habe darum mal diesen Threat hier durchgeackert. Werde das jetzt mal versuchen  zusammenzufassen und weitere Fragen stellen.
*1. Fangbare Fischarten*: Sehr viele --> Fischbestimmungsbuch besorgen wegen giftiger Arten 
*2. Methoden vom Ufer:* Spinnfischen auf Makrele, Barrakuda
                                 Grundangeln mit Tintenfisch
                                 Posenfischen mit totem Köderfisch
  Als hier hauptsächlich mit Kunstköder fischender, welche Köder sollte ich mitnehmen (Popper, etc.)?
 Gibt es weitere Fischarten (hatte unter anderem auch von Wolfsbarschen gelesen)?
 Welches Gerät sollte ich mitnehmen (Meeresangelerfahrung beschränkt sich bisher auf Dorschangeln auf der Ostsee)?
 Wo finde ich die Fische? ABends direkt am flachen Sandstrand, oder nur in den Häfen über tiefem Wasser?
*3. Bootsangeln*:
Boot buchbar bei Frank K.; Ist dort auch für einen Tag etwas zu buchen. Es sind nur Wochenpreise angegeben. Wenn ich eine der zwei Wochen nur auf nem Boot bin, dann nietet mich meine Freundin um. 
 Gibt es weitere Boote, die man inklusive Fahrer/Guiding mieten kann? Wo bekomme ich die Kontakte her?
*4. Erlaubnisscheine*
Habe herausgehört, daß ich einen Angelschein benötige (theoretisch), sich aber niemand dafür interessiert, ob ich den wirklich habe. Wenn ich auf der sicheren Seite sein will, wo bekomme ich den und was kostet er?

 Wäre echt super, wenn ihr mir als Mittelmeerneuling helfen könntet!
 Besten Dank schon im Voraus für die Antworten!
 Gruß
 keilerkopf


----------



## aal60 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Boardies,

fahre Ende Juli in die Türkei in die Gegend von Özdere, westliche Ägais.

Braucht man als Touri für das Meeresangeln eine Angelerlaubnis? -Es gibt hier widersprüchliche Antworten...

Welche Methoden sind vom Strand aus erfolgreich?

Kann man in der Nähe auch mit Booten (Charter) zum Angeln rausfahren?

Für Eure Antworten wäre ich dankbar.


----------



## Hai67 (21. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo aal 60,fliege im april auch wieder in die türkei,diesmal auch zum angeln da ich erst seit einem halben jahr die prüfung gemacht habe.eine erlaubnis brauchste nicht,das meer gehört allen,hat mir ein türke erzählt.bin in side und habe mir eine brandungsrute gekauft und für hafen oder boot nehme ich zwei tele. mit naja köder darf man ja nicht einführen daher kaufe ich fisch,bzw.muschelfleisch auf dem markt und brot zum fischen am hafen,da nehm ich ein brötchen vom hotel.


----------



## aal60 (27. Februar 2009)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Na gibt es denn nicht noch ein paar Tipps für die heiße Jahreszeit in der Türkei? 

|director:   *HELP*


----------



## Namojensen (1. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo Can.
Bin gerade in Belek und muss sagen, hier geht nichts im Moment.
Würde aber sehr gerne mal mit dir raus fahren, leider erst im nächsten Urlaub.
Grüße-Mario.


----------



## LahnHunter (4. März 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Hallo zusammen #h

habe zufällig den Thread gefunden und möchte euch gerne fragen, ob mir einer sagen kann, ob es in* Alara-**Karaburun bei Alanya* Angebote für Tagestouren auf dem Meer gibt.

Vielleicht ein Link verfügbar, das würde mir schon reichen ?

Danke und Gruß von der Lahn :m


----------



## fischkopf96 (4. April 2012)

*AW: Angeln in der Türkei*

Ach gibt ja doch ein son unterforum zur Türkei toll.
Letztes jahr als ich in der Türkei in Corum, Mecitözü (wird keiner kennen) angeln war in einem noch scheinbar relativ neuen stausee (Baum Kronen ragten noch aus dem Wasser) habe ich im Hochsommer gegen die Mittagsstunden (blöde zeit) 1 Barsch auf spinner und ein Fisch den ich nicht kannte wo mein Opa aber sagte dass der Gut und essbar sei gefangen mein Opa hatte viele Mittelgroße Karpfen gefangen.
War ganz schön halt nur sehr heiss und in den Mittagsstunden.
MfG
fischkopf96|wavey:


----------

